# Superthrive in Hydroponics



## Mr. Goodbuds (May 15, 2011)

Ok so I bought superthrive just wanted to see how well it works if it does. Anybody know how much to use for a DWC?? can't find anything on how to use it except for in soil.


----------



## wiseguy316 (May 15, 2011)

same dosage, you can go about a 1/4 tsp per gal, but i think that is just wasting it.


----------



## wiseguy316 (May 15, 2011)

and you really only want to use it during veg


----------



## kbo ca (May 15, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> and you really only want to use it during veg


I've heard this before. What makes you say that?


----------



## Mr. Goodbuds (May 16, 2011)

yeah i read around a lot and saw people using all the way through a grow no problem, but see a lot of people saying don't use it in flower becuase it put energy towards roots instead of buds???


----------



## ClamDigger (May 16, 2011)

superthrive is made to extend the flowering period of flowers and other (non-cannabis) plants, therefore using it in bloom would slow maturation.


----------



## Mr. Goodbuds (May 16, 2011)

where are you getting the information that says it is made to extend flowering period? i really want to know. 

i read this that says otherwise...
Superthrive has been around since it won the only science and industry gold medal known to have been awarded at any official world's fair in 1940. Superthrive today is still unchallanged in its effective use as a plant stimulent, containing 50 vitamins and hormones necessary for healthy plant growth.
Superthrive is NOT a plant food, but should be used in conjunction with a good fertilizing regimen. It is used for plant heath and maintenance, stress reducer in transplanting and increasing flower blooms, fruit and vegetable production.
Its uses are endless and most important it is completely ORGANIC in nature. Popular in Hydroponics, orchards, field crops, lawn care, seed germination. Gardeners can benefit by healthier fruit and vegetables, as well as flowers and landscape plants.


----------



## Serapis (May 16, 2011)

My experience with Superthrive in hydro is "DONT DO IT" You'll only encourage bacteria and algae blooms. Every time I've tried it, I ended up with slimed water in 2-3 days. It can be used in soil grows quite well and as a foliar feeding spray for soil or hydro grows, but keep it out of your reservoir. Superthrive also keeps blooms fresh, longer. The two main ingredients are IAA and Vit B1. These offer great stimulation to root growth, which in reality should be done in Veg stage, as we want a flowering plant to focus on bud production.


----------



## 303 (May 16, 2011)

I only use it for recovery in my soil mothers after taking cuttings or sick plants, IMO unless you need some 'revival' theres no beneficial means to adding to your res during bloom.


----------



## kbo ca (May 16, 2011)

Serapis said:


> My experience with Superthrive in hydro is "DONT DO IT" You'll only encourage bacteria and algae blooms. Every time I've tried it, I ended up with slimed water in 2-3 days. It can be used in soil grows quite well and as a foliar feeding spray for soil or hydro grows, but keep it out of your reservoir. Superthrive also keeps blooms fresh, longer. The two main ingredients are IAA and Vit B1. These offer great stimulation to root growth, which in reality should be done in Veg stage, as we want a flowering plant to focus on bud production.


no doubt i've seen it foam up my res. So i won't be adding it in flower anymore for that reason.


----------



## Edwreck (May 16, 2011)

I use it in veg. mode 1/2 of the required dose. I only use 66% required nutrient dose when DWC is used however I use H&G root excellerator 1ml. per gallon. 
for DWC I would use a drop a gallon of superthrive in veg only


----------



## woosan (May 29, 2011)

I know superthrive is suppose to be great. But what makes it different than Vitamin B-1? It supposedly has 50 vitamins and hormones in it. But what vitamins and what hormones? The packaging does not list the ingredients except B-1 and Naphthyl Acid. The manufacturer when you call them will not tell you. So that raises big suspicion to me.
Anyone have a list of what is actually in Superthrive other than B-1 and Naphthyl Acid on the label?

I am leery feeding stuff to my grow unit that I do not know what is being absorbed by the plants. Especially 50 unknown ingredients that were approved of in 1940 something!


----------



## wiseguy316 (May 29, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> and you really only want to use it during veg


Because we want the plant to use all energy to build buds not more roots. They will still grow in flowering on their own.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2011)

Serapis said:


> My experience with Superthrive in hydro is "DONT DO IT" You'll only encourage bacteria and algae blooms. Every time I've tried it, I ended up with slimed water in 2-3 days. It can be used in soil grows quite well and as a foliar feeding spray for soil or hydro grows, but keep it out of your reservoir. Superthrive also keeps blooms fresh, longer. The two main ingredients are IAA and Vit B1. These offer great stimulation to root growth, which in reality should be done in Veg stage, as we want a flowering plant to focus on bud production.


This is why i stoped using it serapis is 100% right dont use if your using a recycleing res system.
You can use as a foiler spay in veg works well.


----------



## RIXUK (May 30, 2011)

woosan said:


> I know superthrive is suppose to be great. But what makes it different than Vitamin B-1? It supposedly has 50 vitamins and hormones in it. But what vitamins and what hormones? The packaging does not list the ingredients except B-1 and Naphthyl Acid. The manufacturer when you call them will not tell you. So that raises big suspicion to me.
> Anyone have a list of what is actually in Superthrive other than B-1 and Naphthyl Acid on the label?
> 
> I am leery feeding stuff to my grow unit that I do not know what is being absorbed by the plants. Especially 50 unknown ingredients that were approved of in 1940 something!


I read a review,some hardcore review on testing superthrive and conclusion was there was no way it coud contain all it claims and it was deemed bullshit product as it only contains a few of those vitamins.
Try google superthrive proffesional review and you wil see,it was compared with other products and tested,the product is bullshit and there is better and way cheaper products.
Lets think about it,shit from 1940s?how they test that stuff in 1940s?and how could only they have these things in this day and age?


----------



## Heisenberg (May 30, 2011)

Superthrive = organic additive 

Organics are generally a no-no in DWC unless you are prepared and understand what that entails.


----------

